# Probiotics.. completely confused!



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello All,I am tempted to try some probiotics, but i haven't a clue which to get!I have seen all the reccomended ones, but they don't seem to be available in the UK (unless i spend a fortune on postage!). Can anyone help me?The only ones i can see are in holland and barrett, but i've no idea which to try.. i have a complete phobia of vomitting, so trying new things really scares me. I don't want to take something too strong or that will make me feel unwell.I have IBS-D. Thanks guys


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think you would be ok trying something like the Probio 7 etc... and maybe get some digestive enzymes too! Just try it and see. Keep us posted.


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

Probio 7 contains Saccharomyces boulardii - yeast isolated from fruit and shown to benefit those with IBS and traveler's diarrhea in some studies. Lactobacillus acidophilis NCF-M was shown to help for IBS and viral diarrhea; Theralac is one of probiotics that contains it, it's on amazon.co.ukA few other strains shown to help some people with virus-related diarrhea (no studies for IBS): Bifidobacterium breve C50 Bifidobacterium breve YIT4064 Lactobacillus reuteri DSM 122460 Lactobacillus rhamnosus 19070-2 Lactobacillus casei Shirota was shown to be beneficial for IBD and antibiotic-associated diarrheaDisclaimer: results will depend on your individual microbial community


----------



## bwillow (Apr 27, 2011)

My Gastro started me on "Align" about 2 months ago, and I must say I am loving it!


----------



## Aurametrix (Mar 30, 2011)

Align probiotic contains Bifidobacterium infantis 35624 - it was shown to relieve bloating in some IBS sufferers


bwillow said:


> My Gastro started me on "Align" about 2 months ago, and I must say I am loving it!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Unfortunately Align isn't available in the UK where Silent resides.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies!I have found something in Holland and Barrett called: "Forever Young - Probio 7 Advanced Formula"Ingredients: Each 595mg capsule contains: Friendly bacteria complex, chicory inulin fibre (fructo-oligo-saccharide),vegetable cellulose (capsule shell), maltodextrin, soy, fibre, saccharomyces boulardi, magnesium stearate, vitamin c (ascorbic acid).The friendly bacteria complex contains:Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Rhamnosus, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Streptococcus, Thermophilus, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Bifidobacterium Bifidum, Bifidobacterium Breve and Bifidobacterium Longum.Thing that concerns me there is magnesium.. which i've heard is bad for D?Also, wow, its expencive stuff!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Magnesium Stearate is a very common additive found in many many capsules etc. It is in small amounts though.. like only 5% in a 1000mg capsule (obviously less in smaller capsules..etc) according to this:http://www.ehow.com/about_6460861_purpose-magnesium-stearate.html I doubt in those amounts it would cause you any trouble...As far as price goes.. yeah good ones can be pricey here too.


----------



## Silent_Sounds (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahh i see, thank you for clearing that up I guess with the price, it's worth it if it works!


BQ said:


> Magnesium Stearate is a very common additive found in many many capsules etc. It is in small amounts though.. like only 5% in a 1000mg capsule (obviously less in smaller capsules..etc) according to this:http://www.ehow.com/about_6460861_purpose-magnesium-stearate.html I doubt in those amounts it would cause you any trouble...As far as price goes.. yeah good ones can be pricey here too.


----------

